# Fuel Additives



## Nate (Mar 17, 2010)

what are some fuel additives/cleaners that can keep my goat running at the healthiest and strongest levels? what shouldnt ever be used?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I just ran any fuel injector cleaner though my cars once a year. I've never had a bad injector yet. No special brand in perticular though.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I run Seafoam in my cars every six months. Don't know whats the best one out there. You going to get all kinds of opinions.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

^ I foamed my GSXR and it was an awsome show thats for sure


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

I grab a bottle of whatever is on sale that says 'complete fuel system cleaner' 

lately at advanced auto parts ive been favoring the chevron additive, its BOGO and since i have 2 cars it works out well. 

ive also used the marvel mistery stuff, usually the big bottle on a full tank of gas. 

and i also have used the 104+ octane booster with 1/2 tank left and you can tell it burns a little better

your best bet is to run a cleaner through every now and then, personally i end up using about every 2 months just because.
also the fuel you put in your car is most important. use premium. also dont buy the el cheapo gas. i usually buy shell, theyve just always had reliable fuel IMO and with the new nitrogen its my favorite fuel. next best is chevron or bp. also if a gas station looks all run down and beat up, imagine the shape their reservoirs are in....


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

1 more thing. im sure you do, but make sure to run the engine here and there. like high rpms with load and all that, it helps break up deposits when its burning hotter.


----------



## Nate (Mar 17, 2010)

yea i always use shell stations too. ill probably try that seafoam stuff soon


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

I use a bottle of Chevron Techron every oil change in all my vehicles for as long as i can remember and never had any clogged injectors or regulators.


----------



## Lautinjr (Mar 27, 2010)

The only one I ever was a performance change from waws sea foam and Z-maz. After doing the engine and fuel additive Z-max makes in my Liberty the gas mileage went from 15.6 to 17.2 which was the first ever recordable difference for me in a vehicle.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

GM4life said:


> I run Seafoam in my cars every six months. Don't know whats the best one out there. You going to get all kinds of opinions.


:agree I use seafoam in every motor I have, right down to the lawn mowers......


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Lautinjr said:


> The only one I ever was a performance change from waws sea foam and Z-maz. After doing the engine and fuel additive Z-max makes in my Liberty the gas mileage went from 15.6 to 17.2 which was the first ever recordable difference for me in a vehicle.


I used the zmax in the GTO and the Harley and I noticed a difference in both.
The GTO 'feels' faster.
The Harley always had a sputter/puke on the bottom end, like right when your rolling out of the corner. It still does it after the zmax, but seriously considerably less then it was before. I need to rip the carb apart and up the jet size, it's got some issues on the top end too were from like 85mph to 95mph it's just flat. Needs more fuel.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Seafoam


----------



## Gunslinger (Jan 5, 2010)

In this forum was the first time I ever heard of Seafoam. But I was wandering through Pepboys yesterday and there it was... Dumped it in the gas tank, filled er up and didnt notice anything really. Which is good in my opinion. I just want it to work not make my car idle funny. Like the can, and as we all know good packaging means 40 hp per pint...


----------



## PBF Bioset (Apr 25, 2010)

Are you sure, that those cleaners were made for new engines? I think it will possibly make sense on old engines because of true mechanik fuel pumps and carbs. But engines built after 2000 will not need this. Especially not, if you use premium fuel.

Our prof on Tribology said once, that additives used additional will cause nothing on best case. In worst case they deactivate the additive-packages which are still used in fuel or oil.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Rukee said:


> I used the zmax in the GTO and the Harley and I noticed a difference in both.
> The GTO 'feels' faster.
> The Harley *always had a sputter/puke on the bottom end*, like right when your rolling out of the corner. It still does it after the zmax, but seriously considerably less then it was before. I need to rip the carb apart and up the jet size, it's got some issues on the top end too were from like 85mph to 95mph it's just flat. Needs more fuel.


That's that damn low speed jet on the coughin' Keihin. I Foamed/Creeped my dad's bike and it took out a lot of the hesitation. Just don't put your face down there when you're dumping it right down the carb throat. :lol: I got a face full of stinky backfire.


----------



## Gunslinger (Jan 5, 2010)

Only thing I can think of them doing is helping keep injectors clean running smoothly. Whether they actually do anything, who knows. Seafoam can go in the fuel or the oil to help pevent deposits in both fuel and oiling systems. Ive heard people say they ran seafoam throught the brake booster too but dont know what that would accomplish What happened after 2000 that negated additives? not that they ever really did as much as people thought they did..just curious..


----------



## PBF Bioset (Apr 25, 2010)

Gunslinger said:


> What happened after 2000 that negated additives?


That was a fictive index. In fact the additives packages that were used got a real hype as unleaded fuel was established. No company really talks about what kind of additives they combine and use but any of them needs a material to activate. 
Some for example are activated when they contact ferrum or alu, others will do its job on polymers.
If you use an additional additive it may inhibit, that the molecular based additives will contact its activator.
That is one reason why BMW ,Mercedes or GM for example say what oil should be used in their engines and what kind of fuel is best on this. (they work together with castrol for example) 
You also may remember of shell optimax that promisses more spring (elasticity) of any engine. I think they found a package that reduces the inner friction of the fuel so that it flows quicker than others. Then the driver realizes that the engine reacts quicker for example. Other options also take ponderosity but I needed a well known example


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

When you add fuel additives to your engine its called preventive maintance. It is more than just the fuel system its the valves, combustion chambers ect. It also help nutralize the dirt, water, lower quality gas, and whatever else thats in your tank. Remember the PCV system still gets burned in the engine, all this builds up in the engine too as carbon. One of the selling points Chevron adds Techron to their fuel. Is just a buying gimic who knows. Take apart an engine and see how much carbon is in there. Its still alot less than the old days but its still present.

Most of the additives and deturgent added to fuel and oil is for emissions and to keep it "fresh". I know in California the refineries switch winter and summer blends.


----------



## PBF Bioset (Apr 25, 2010)

Yes, you're right. I remember that I was told of cars in cityuse that often left power because of that. 
It's also said, that a highspeed ride should burn those deposits of carbon. But I won't take off my cylinderhead to check this


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

I use to use marvels mystery oil in my boat and cars and trucks. When I got the G8 i started using zmax oil and fuel treatment. Ive put it in after I brought it home from dealer and after my first oil change. Pricey thats why i will just add both after a oil change. Use to buy big containers of marvels mystery oil and pour it in smaller container, used that after every fill up.


----------

